# NSFW RP, M x M S search



## Badass_Spaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello, I'm searching for an RP partner to do whatever he pleases with my subby but sarcastic neko, Marko.

He's incredibly masochistic with an inability to say 'No'.

My discord is Badass Spaz#6918


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Jan 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Desertderp (Jan 6, 2019)

Hey, mind if I send you a friend request on Discord?


----------



## SoFloJojo (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm interested, I tried sending you a request but it seems you don't want to get spammed. If you want to add me my tag is SoFloJojo#4385


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Feb 18, 2019)

Buuuuumpiddy-bump-bump!


----------



## HelixTGFA (Mar 1, 2019)

if you're still interested, send a message my way


----------

